# Repozytorium zbudowanych paczek.

## Karmazyn

Podobno w Gentoo nie trzeba instalować wszystkiego tylko z źródeł... (gdzieś są gotowe paczki / nie te które samodzielnie sobie zrobie).

Ktoś może mi to uzmysłowić? Jak się do nich dobrać?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jest http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/ ale jezeli chcesz tego uzywac to polecam dodac "--binpkg-respect-use y" do domyslnych parametrow emerge. Przy mieszaniu binpaczek i budowanych samemu moze Ci sie wszystko posypac. Z racji tego, ze pakiet X moze byc skompilowany z Y, chociaz respect-use powinno pomoc.

----------

